# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  barrel chicken

## yamon

hey do they have guys on the road in tb selling chicken :Confused:

----------


## all smiles

on saturdays, a small grocery store does jerk. the store is between between calabash bay and sunset resort.
can't think of the name.

----------


## jeannieb

M&D is the name of the grocery store that sells the barrel chicken on Saturday. It's one of the best we've eaten in JA.

----------


## yamon

Thanks all smiles and jeannieb unfortunately we are there wednesday to saturday. Bummer but good to know

----------


## jeannieb

If you want some good chicken, see Vicus at Fisherman's club. He is down a lane across from Jakes (next to Pardy's). He makes the second best chicken we've had in TB. Let him know ahead of time (morning) if you want him to cook for you (for lunch or dinner). Another good chicken place is Hi-O in Great Bay on the Great Bay main road. It's a drive from TB central but it should only cost you a few $ to have someone drive you there.

----------

